# 2011 Cavalcade Of Wheels, Thank You To The Following.



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

This past weekend was my first Cavalcade Of Wheels. It's a 1:1 car show. I went there and set up a portable HO scale road course and an Autoworld Drag Strip provided by Jeff Clemence from MotorCityToyz. And I sold some diecast cars and plastic model car kits.

There was a good turn out both days. Jeff sold out of Dragstrips and a Dukes Of Hazzard set, and not to mention the slot cars he sold. 

Children (mostly) and some adults had a blast on the road course and drag strip. After Jeff sold out of drag strips he and myself had numerous people asking if they could by a drag strip. Both days. We refered them to John Force's website. 

The drag strip worked great. No problem with the lights. The road course picked up a couple of glitches that were quickly fixed. I had a great time and bought some cars from Jeff. Thanks Jeff.

Now I want to say thank you to some people.

First: To Mark Hosaflook, For having me there and letting me promote the hobby. I met numerous people who have slot cars and sets stored away from their childhood. They have been bitten by the bug and may be getting back into the hobby.

Second: To Jeff Clemence of MotorCityToyz, For all the help he gave me, the good deal on the cars I purchased, and the ones he gave me. Also his promotion of the hobby.

Third: To Tom Lowe of Autoworld, For stopping by the Road Course and Drag Strip and talking with me. It's was good to see you. I and many others in this hobby are looking forward to seeing new cars and slot car products from Autoworld.

And last but not least: To Tony K. from Autoworld. Thanks for coming by the Road Course and Drag Strip as much as you did over the weekend. I know you had a couple of cars in the car show and was quite busy. It was good to talk to you. Sorry I don't know how to spell your last name. 

It was very interesting for me and I was pretty tired at the end of both days.
I'm hoping some of the ideas for future cars and products that were discussed come into being. Jeff, Tom, and Tony had a good little chat. Time will tell. 

Hopefully Jeff can post some pictures he took of our area which was about 70 feet in length.

The bad thing about this weekend was it conflicted with the Midwest Slot Car Show. I printed flyers for the Midwest Show and they were all but gone by Saturday night. One was left Sunday but was gone early. 

Alex from Model Empire was at the car show both days and at the Midwest Show Sunday. I hope it was a good weekend for him. 

After this weekend I'm feeling pretty good about the hobby. There are more slot car people out there than I realized. They just need to be reminded that slot cars are still in the market.

Randy.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

No Randy, thank you! It was a lot of run and anything to promote the hobby is great with me. It was nice to get some news on some stuff and hopefully this new retail store will be a boost to the hobby.

Mark


----------

